# mit welchen mail adressen zu ebay?



## Transmitter (29. August 2002)

hi!

weiß wer mit welchen mail adressen man sich bei ebay anmelden kann?

thx - transmitter


----------



## nouser (29. August 2002)

*...*

du solltest schon deine mail adresse nehmen damit du später mit den leute die was ersteigern ider bei denen du was ersteigerst auch kontakt aufnehmen kannst!!!!


----------



## Transmitter (29. August 2002)

ja, das ist schon logisch ...

nur mit web.de kann ich mich ja nicht anmelden 

und ich wollte mal wissen, was die mail adressen aktzeptieren!


----------



## Loomis (29. August 2002)

gmx nehmen die an 

das ist auch der einzigste freemail anbietre den ich nutze...


----------



## BigJuri (29. August 2002)

Hallo!

Also ein Freund von mir hat sich mit Hotmail angemeldet und es funzt auch gut.
Und GMX geht sowieso.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## Transmitter (29. August 2002)

finde ich ja schon ein bissel leichtsinnig .. die sind doch immer so auf sicherheit bedacht .. und dann lassen sie user von gmx reggen .. tztz .. 

aber dann hab ich mich nun auch mal bei gmx angemeldet


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. August 2002)

Hallo,

grundsätzlich kann man sich IMHO mit allen eMail-Addis anmelden, jedoch muss man bei "unsicheren" zusätzlich eine Kreditkarten-Nummer, etc. angeben .....


----------



## Mythos007 (30. August 2002)

Es wäre mir neu das ebay auch gmx.de adressen akzeptiert !


----------



## Transmitter (30. August 2002)

ja, tun die auch nicht ..

nur tonline / aol / oder von unis ..

ich habe das jetzt einfach per post gemacht


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. September 2002)

Die Spinnen doch eh bei Ebay, die akzeptieren nicht mal Adressen, die von (Top-Level-1) Domains stammen, auch nicht Firmen bei denen der Admin A/B/C über Denic problemlos überprüfbar ist.

Nur krank und gestört!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. September 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Die Spinnen doch eh bei Ebay, die akzeptieren nicht mal Adressen, die von (Top-Level-1) Domains stammen*


Welche Domains fallen denn in den Bereich der TLD1??


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. September 2002)

Mag sein, das die Bezeichnung jetzt falschg gewählt ist *glaube aber nicht*, m,eine Domains, die weder von
Billigwebspaceanbieter wie Tripod , etc. stammen, noch irgendwelchen de.vu oder so, sondern:

http://www.domainname.Länderkürzel

s.a.:

http://www.denic.de/doc/gtld/index.html


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. September 2002)

Also normale TLDs. Mir ist zumindestens auch nicht bekannt, dass bei TLDs noch rigendetwas unterschieden wird.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. September 2002)

Jepp, weiß net wie ich auf " 1 " kam entweder irgendwo gelesen oder ein Tipp-/Denkfehler.

Meinte Top-Level-Domains *die teuren, aber guten*

 Ich liebe die unbegrenzte Möglichkeit an Emailadressen  mit selber Endung *sfg*


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. September 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Meinte Top-Level-Domains *die teuren, aber guten*
> Ich liebe die unbegrenzte Möglichkeit an Emailadressen  mit selber Endung *sfg*  *


Na ja, teuer ist relativ. Du kannst sowohl ein Billigangebot von 1&1 / Strato nehmen, oder halt auch Webspace mit Qualität (= Service) ... 

Ich würde immer letzteren bevorzugen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. September 2002)

> Ich würde immer letzteren bevorzugen.



Ich auch, daher teuer *g*, aber stimmt, Servive kostet nuneinmalk!


----------



## RedZack (5. September 2002)

Auch wenn eBay auf Sicherheit usw. aus ist, müssen sie auch Leuten mit Freemailadressen das Registrieren erlauben. Nicht jeder hat eine eigene Domain und viel sind auf die Freemailanbieter angewiesen. EBay will doch auch möglichst viele Kunden haben, da können sie doch nicht jedem zweiten das Registrieren verbieten nur weil er keine eMailadresse hat die den Herren eBay genehm ist...


----------



## foxx21 (5. September 2002)

*grrr* zu ebay will ich nur sagen das ich mit denen nie mehr was zu tun haben will *grrrr* hab mich mit einer domain e-mail angemeldet die ich aber in letzter zeit nicht gecheckt hab weil andere domain usw. jetzt hab ich einen brief vom rechtsanwalt von ebay hier liegen die wollen € 30   wegen den nicht bezahlten ebay gebühren von 5,30 €   naja irgendwie schon meine schuld aber die hätten doch eine mahnung per post schicken können


----------



## RedZack (5. September 2002)

Tja, stimmt, die hätten dir schon einen Brief schicken können. Aber das kostet auch wieder Geld  und ich weiss nicht wie die Geschäftsbedingungen von eBay sind, aber mit Sicherheit steht da irgendwo drin das Rechnungen und Mahnung NUR per eMail geschickt werden. Trotzem ********!


----------

